# Hahn Eclipse Snow Giant



## M1A2 Hahn (Feb 27, 2014)

I got this machine last week. So far I can't find parts sources anywhere. It runs fine, but I know Murphy's Law is applicable to all things. 
I'm hoping somebody on the Forum knows about the Hahn snowblowers.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

From Pete's Vintage Machine Showcase

The Gilson Snowblower Shop's Vintage Machine Showcase

Quote-
They came from Evansville, Indiana. When they closed up shop Gravely got the assets but I've heard that parts support is virtually exhausted.


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

The rest of us would sure love to see a few pictures of your new machine. I had not heard of Hahn before. When I read the title of the thread, I thought well here's another poor soul who was tempted by price and bought himself a pack of trouble.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Blue Hill said:


> The rest of us would sure love to see a few pictures of your new machine. I had not heard of Hahn before. When I read the title of the thread, I thought well here's another poor soul who was tempted by price and bought himself a pack of trouble.


To be honest, I was thinking the same thing. Glad to find out I was wrong. Those look to be some stout machines.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I really enjoyed all of those machines. Thanks!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

We need pictures. Where are you located ??


----------



## M1A2 Hahn (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm in N. Delaware near the PA. line, itching for the next storm just so I can run it off my driveway with this beast of a machine. 
This year the plow truck left me one too many snow hills at the bottom and my Toro single stage couldn't move them. Not that it ever could, but I finally decided to escalate the arms race.
The Hahn is all steel and cast iron, and the original owner treated it like an expensive classic car...he was rather compulsive with maintenance. 
I'll get some pictures up soon. Thank you for your interest.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

For parts you'll likely need to do a lot of substituting. Measuring what you have or need and trying to find a different newer make blower with a similar part that fits or can be made to fit. Might even need to strike up a friendship with a local short run machine shop !!

I know the feeling trying to overhaul my two Craftsman 3 stage blowers. There is a lot of stuff NLA (no longer available). You need to shop wisely and modify when necessary. Mine uses plastic bushings for the drive axle and auger shafts. Those are NLA and are being replaced with ball bearing bearings.

The big thing is to do all the maintenance you can when it's warm and you don't need it. If it's your main means of snow removal it would be a good idea to pick up something cheap as a back up in case something breaks and it takes some time to get it or to find or make a replacement. That or start doing for your neighbors so if yours breaks they will return the favor.


----------



## M1A2 Hahn (Feb 27, 2014)

Thank you, Frog. Those are words of wisdom that I very much appreciate. 
I found a parts list on the Tractor forum, and also a friendly Gravely dealership. Gravely acquired Hahn in the late 70's.
I fell for this iron the moment I saw it .There's just something about old-time machinery that fascinates me.


----------



## f2benny (Dec 18, 2012)

HAHN SNOWGIANT SNOWBLOWER

heres a parts machine perhaps


----------



## berdie01 (Aug 20, 2021)

M1A2 Hahn said:


> I got this machine last week. So far I can't find parts sources anywhere. It runs fine, but I know Murphy's Law is applicable to all things.
> I'm hoping somebody on the Forum knows about the Hahn snowblowers.


We have a Hahn Snow blower that was passed on to us years ago by my husband's father. My husband brags about how good it is and gets the job done. However, we are now Seniors and cannot use this Snow blower anymore. We are willing to sell it.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You realize this post is 6 1/2 years old, right .......


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

berdie01 said:


> We have a Hahn Snow blower that was passed on to us years ago by my husband's father. My husband brags about how good it is and gets the job done. However, we are now Seniors and cannot use this Snow blower anymore. We are willing to sell it.


Welcome Berdie, nice to meet you.

Yes... it is an old thread. Unknown if the original poster is still around; the last time he posted was 2017.

If you want to sell your Hahn you might try posting a new thread in the "For Sale" section of the forums.

If anyone has an idea as to a fair price, that might be good to add here.

Regards,


----------

